# Software for CPU overclocking



## Skynaveen (Dec 31, 2011)

My Present config is:

PSU : 450W
Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.66 ghz
XFX Nvidia GT220
3gb ram ( 1gb ADATA 2gb something else) @667 mhz
160 gb HDD from samsung
Intel DG3PRI classic mobo 

Is this configuration good for overclocking the CPU ?

Will a bios update let you overclock the CPU if there is no option in BIOS ?
I have heard about software that allows you to overclock CPU like setFSB and systool

SetFSB 2.0

SysTool - System Tweaking and Overclocking Utility

Do they work ? I heard you cant restore using these?
Please help me in this regard


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

Never ever overclock your computer using a software.sometimes overclock might be pushed. Windows will work but next time you POST your computer will not boot and you will end up needing to format.
Avoid software.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 31, 2011)

Read this post mate
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/149055-computr-went-kaboom-overclocking.html#post1531049


----------



## CA50 (Dec 31, 2011)

Always OC from BIOS, its safe and much stable


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 31, 2011)

what does the software do? 
Does it apply overclocked settings at startup ( then safemode will work no? )

And will a bios update help to change the FSB via BIOS.



CA50 said:


> Always OC from BIOS, its safe and much stable


My bios doesnt support it .

Will a bios update let me do it?



mithun_mrg said:


> Read this post mate
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/149055-computr-went-kaboom-overclocking.html#post1531049


Thanks, I was just going to try it out. Ah........I wouldnt want to blow up my PC now.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 31, 2011)

^ If you want to OC desperately then just get a better OC supporting OC.

Even i you succeed with setFSB, i doubt you OC will be stable, because your mobo is not designed too support and you will  finally end up with BSODs and crashes


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 3, 2012)

I overclocked my cpu by asus utility and it oced my cpu to 4.3ghz as i stability tested it. So u guyz saying i m at risk here?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 4, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> I overclocked my cpu by asus utility and it oced my cpu to 4.3ghz as i stability tested it. So u guyz saying i m at risk here?



no ur not at all at risk. bios oc is also having all these side effects that these guys are listing....

OCing using S/W is perfectly SAFE.

for all practical purposes i use amd overdrive for ocing the cpu... and its never been a prob for me.....


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jan 4, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> I overclocked my cpu by asus utility and it oced my cpu to 4.3ghz as i stability tested it. So u guyz saying i m at risk here?



LOLZ If ur thinking its a pure software OC on the Asus P8Z68 V-Pro MB then i think ur wrong it is a chip for OC i.e TPU combined with AI Suite II utility gives u the overclock same feature in MSI mb's is called OCGenie
The TPU chip run tests on processor/MB/Ram and automatically applies the best stable voltages & frequencies


----------



## thebanik (Jan 4, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Never ever overclock your computer using a software.sometimes overclock might be pushed. Windows will work but next time you POST your computer will not boot and you will end up needing to format.
> Avoid software.



Please read a bit before suggesting such utter non-sense. Software OC is completely safe and does not harm your CPU, since a tool like SETFSB doesnot even give the option to push higher voltages. And that is the reason why your overclock maynot be stable when done through Setfsb. Another negative (or positive, whichever way you want to look) is that, overclock done through a Tool like Setfsb is not permanent and upon reboot you will need to apply it again.



mithun_mrg said:


> LOLZ If ur thinking its a pure software OC on the Asus P8Z68 V-Pro MB then i think ur wrong it is a chip for OC i.e TPU combined with AI Suite II utility gives u the overclock same feature in MSI mb's is called OCGenie
> The TPU chip run tests on processor/MB/Ram and automatically applies the best stable voltages & frequencies



You know there are manual option to put settings in AI Suite II and MSI control center??? I dont see LionKing has mentioned anywhere that he is using Auto OC option anywhere.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jan 4, 2012)

^^ yes i know that  there r both auto option & manual option BTW i haven't quoted Lionking post read properly
also nobody told that oc via sw is harmful for the cpu its the os/data/files which may get corrupted for the unstablity as thetechfreak had mentioned resulting to reformat the os


----------



## thebanik (Jan 4, 2012)

mithun_mrg said:


> ^^ yes i know that  there r both auto option & manual option BTW i haven't quoted Lionking post read properly
> also nobody told that oc via sw is harmful for the cpu its the os/data/files which may get corrupted for the unstablity as thetechfreak had mentioned resulting to reformat the os



Ah yes....sorry misread it....He did mention that he used auto oc....

After 100's of time of overclocking through windows, have not ever botched a OS because of corrupted files due to bad overclocking settings.....Could have happened to a few but then a few would have bad OS even after a simple power failure......


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jan 4, 2012)

no problem mate anyways tell me frankly how many time did u personally used software for OC


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 4, 2012)

it is a bad idea to OC from the OS unless there is an interface chip is the mobo. CPU OCs may not be as stable and/or require higher volts, more relaxed memory timings than BIOS based OCing.

As a rule of thumb, remember always that if your mobo doesn't allow you to tweak frequencies and voltages via BIOS, it is a bad idea to OC via software, because the mobo isn't designed to handle the added stress.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 4, 2012)

EG - not right bro... 

btw... Howdy?!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 4, 2012)

Please explain.

And..howdy


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 4, 2012)

Use SetFSB. But I'm not sure about the fact whether that OC would be stable or not.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 4, 2012)

If oc is not stable i get BSOD now and then?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jan 5, 2012)

^^maybe not if u run benches then u would know


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 6, 2012)

you can also get BSODs over prolonged usage.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't OC too much as it will blow off your PSU. Mild OC would be goood for you.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 21, 2012)

Software OC is ok for me(stable 3.125ghz at 1.2915v) but i prefer BSEL pin mod on lga775. Voltage control using RMclock. Fan speed using speedfan.
I have a q6600 g0 vid 1.3125v(lapped), stock cooler(lapped), cheap desi cabby, 4 aftermarket fans:1 front inlet, 2 side, 1 rear outlet, mobo: dg33fb.
I have currently done the bsel pin mod taking it to 3ghz and reduced the core voltage to 1.2875v(cpuz tells 1.278v, rest is vdrooped i guess), stress tested using occt, prime95, ibt all for around 24hr at a stretch with fan speed set to 100percent using speedfan ~1600rpm, ibt makes it go to 54c or 55c. Prime95, handbrake, occt only stress it to 48c.
Idle:26,27,26,27
Ps: i use Coretemp.
Pps: If you go offlimits with software oc then just switch off the system powersupply and plug it in after a minute or two and you will be fine, nothing craps itself. don't worry.


----------

